# Howzit from South Africa



## reefinmate (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi there, Leigh here. I live in Durban, a coastal city in South Africa. Barbecuing or "Braaing" as it is called here, is a way of life for us. South Africans braai every weekend. We will make fire and let it burn down to coals anywhere we can. If we dont have a purpose built appliance type barbecue we make a plan with some bricks, or rocks and a grid on the ground. We braai all kinds of meat and do breads and veggies as well. In my home I braai three to four times a week using charcoal and my trusty old Weber. Strangely though DIY smoking of meat is not popular although we do eat a fair share of smoked meats from delis. I have hardly seen any home type smokers for sale in any retail outlet. I am quite keen to learn the art of smoking meat and have plans to build a smoker. I thought, let me join here and learn how to do it before I build the smoker.I would like to attach some photos of braai's but dont see any option to attach.Kind regardsLeigh van Zyl


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Leigh! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!

This should help you with posting pictures:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post


----------



## chilefarmer (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, looking forward to you post. CF


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello from South Louisiana. You can make a smoker out just about any metal container or even wood. I just finished making one out of an old dishwasher tub. 

Being from South Africa, have you heard of the racers Greg Albertyn, Grant Langston, Tyla Rattray, or Gareth Swanepoel?


----------



## reefinmate (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome.

This how we do it in SA, some pics.

Lamb Chops, Cheese Boerewors (our local traditional sausage), potatoes with olive oil and garlic, and cheesy garlic bread.

.













IMG_7622.JPG



__ reefinmate
__ Dec 17, 2012






Some peri peri flatties (spatchcock) chickens on the grill. The braai is on the ground made with bricks.













RIMG0072 (2).JPG



__ reefinmate
__ Dec 17, 2012






Camping in Mozambique













20070106_0069.JPG



__ reefinmate
__ Dec 17, 2012






While working on contract in the Okavango, my daughter sent me this mini braai for my birthday. Braaing Boerewors, corn and sirloin steaks.













Mini Braai.jpg



__ reefinmate
__ Dec 17, 2012






fagesbp, I do know of the South African bikers. I am an off road rider myself.


----------



## sound1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome to the group. The information on this site is almost mind boggling. Using the handy dandy search tool for smoker builds will bring up all kinds of info. Have fun and enjoy some great food.

This might get you started...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/197/smoker-builds


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm interested in the boerewors sausage. What kind of meat and spices go into it? Do you make it yourself?


----------



## reefinmate (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks, i believe boerewors is made from beef and pork mince with coriander spice with lots of variations. The casing is natural intestine. I dont make it, every single butcher and supermarket sells it so its far easier just to buy it. Here are some links i found on making wors.

http://www.yuppiechef.co.za/spatula/how-to-make-boerewors-from-scratch/ 

http://www.biltongmakers.com/biltong06b_recipes_boeries.html


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 17, 2012)

I just made some summer sausages that were beef and pork with corriander being a big part of the flavor. All the stores around here have their own cajun sausage as well but I just like sausage making and being able to make them what I like most. Thanks for the links. I will look into making some.


----------



## reefinmate (Dec 17, 2012)

Cool enjoy. Boerewors has a unique taste and smell. They often have boerewors roll stands at the sporting events or just on the side of the road. The smell of cooking wors attracts people from afar. Its great on a hotdog roll with mustard and tomatoe sauce.

I looked at the build pages and photos. A lot of the smokers are made with upright 44 gallon drums, thats exactly what i had in mind.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 17, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------



## cabo68 (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome aboard and happy smoking!


----------

